# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΔΗΜΟΣΙΕΥΘΗΚΕ ο κανονισμός για τα 2.4 GHz

## dti

Ναί είναι πλέον γεγονός!  ::  
http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/wireless/24GHz.htm

Με μια πολύ γρήγορη ανάγνωση που έκανα, ΔΕΝ απαιτείται καμία άδεια αλλά αρκεί μια σχετικά απλή αίτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ !

ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, όμως για διασύνδεση με δημόσια δίκτυα (π.χ. Internet), απαιτείται ΕΙΔΙΚΗ άδεια  :: 

Yπάρχει και e-mail επικοινωνίας : [email protected]

Υστερα από τα παραπάνω, ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΤΑΧΩΣ!

----------


## fidakis

Tora an mporouse kapoios na mas brei kai to FEK 44/Teyxos A/7-3-2002 opou periexete to proedriko diatagma 44/2002:

ΡΑΔΙΟΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟΣ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΟΙΒΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΑ 99/5/ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ 9/3/1999

----------


## dti

> Tora an mporouse kapoios na mas brei kai to FEK 44/Teyxos A/7-3-2002 opou periexete to proedriko diatagma 44/2002:
> 
> ΡΑΔΙΟΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟΣ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΟΙΒΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΑ 99/5/ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ 9/3/1999


Ψάξε στο παλιό forum του awmn. Υπάρχει εκτενής αναφορά.
Πάντως το ζουμί της υπόθεσης ήταν οτι οποιαδήποτε ραδιοσυσκευή πωλείται εντός της Ε.Ε. πρέπει να έχει πιστοποίηση CE.

Με την ευκαιρία, καλού-κακού, έλεγξε κι εσύ οτι το D-Link 900+ έχει πιστοποίηση CE και οτι αναγράφεται αυτή ΠΑΝΩ στη συσκευή  ::

----------


## fidakis

To brhka sto souhdeziko site ths dLink (http://www.dlink.se)
Mallon 0a exei ... elpizo dld... gia na to diafhmizoun...
Ki an den, to pio pi0ano einai na parei.

----------


## kostas

Πώς ορίζεται η παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών;
Πως ορίζεται τι είναι internet;
Μπορούμε να έχουμε έναν proxy που να μας δίνει πληροφορίες!
Τώρα από που θα τις παίρνει o proxy είναι άλλη ιστορία  ::

----------


## dti

Kαι θεωρείται παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών η *σε μή εμπορική/κερδοσκοπική βάση εθελοντική παροχή* πρόσβασης στο Internet; 
H οποία βέβαια δε θα έχει και καμία εγγύηση σχετικά με την ποιότητα και την ταχύτητα...
Και με τα 1000 τόσα hotspots που θέλει ο Υπουργός ΥΜΕ μέσα στα επόμενα χρόνια, τί θα γίνει; Θα πάρουν ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί Ειδική Αδεια;

Απορίες υπάρχουν πολλές και πρέπει να υποβληθούν.

Ανεξάρτητα από τα παραπάνω, εγώ ελπίζω οτι αφού έγινε το πιο σημαντικό βήμα, πλέον είναι στο χέρι μας να μήν απογοητεύσουμε όλους αυτούς που πίστεψαν στην ιδέα ενός ασύρματου δικτύου χρηστών, σε μή εμπορική βάση.

----------


## kostas

Να έβρισκα και κάναν άλλο στην περιοχή μου...  ::

----------


## dti

> Να έβρισκα και κάναν άλλο στην περιοχή μου...


Aν στήσεις μια omni κεραία στην κορυφή του πεύκου στην αυλή σου, όλο και κάτι θα γίνει!  ::

----------


## KGP

Kalimera/kalispera....teleutea mera simera igoumenitsa kai molis eida to post tou DTI,

btw to eicha dei prin figo apo athina...echo katevasei kai ektiposei ola ta FEK kai paralila echo kanonisei se sinergasia me ton Stoidi ena psilomeeting stin kavala tin tetarti -aurio- gia na sizitisoume gia auto elpizo -giati ektos allon i kavala tha einai kai i stasi mou gia rest mechri alexandroupoli  ::  -

anyway...echo sizitisei me atoma edo igoumenitsa gia to project kai to eidane poli therma....

paides....to proto ELEUTHERO vima mas to dosane apo ton septemvrio mas perimenei doulia heaheaheahe  ::  get ready for it

Brgds KGP

Ps kales diakopes se olous....kai just for your info sas stelno auto to minima me mia tachitita pou prosegizei stin kaliteri periptosi meso til16.8 Kbs ;-( -

----------


## dti

> Tora an mporouse kapoios na mas brei kai to FEK 44/Teyxos A/7-3-2002 opou periexete to proedriko diatagma 44/2002:
> 
> ΡΑΔΙΟΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΟΣ ΤΕΡΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΜΟΙΒΑΙΑ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΝΟΜΟΘΕΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΑ 99/5/ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΟΥ ΚΟΙΝΟΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ 9/3/1999



Εφθασεεεε...  ::

----------


## dti

Ενα ακόμη σημείο που χρήζει διευκρίνισης είναι το εξής:

ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑΘΜΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΡΑΔΙΟΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΩΝ 2400-2483.5 MHz

"Σημειώνεται οτι η δήλωση αυτή *σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υποκαθιστά άλλες άδειες που τυχόν απαιτούνται για την εγκατάσταση των κεραιών των σταθμών*, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις της κείμενης νομοθεσίας. Ο κάτοχος των συσκευών είναι υποχρεωμένος να μεριμνήσει για την έκδοση κάθε άδειας που τυχόν απαιτείται πριν την εγκατάσταση και θέση σε λειτουργία των συσκευών"

Ψάχνοντας στο site της ΕΕΤΤ βρήκα την Απόφαση 227/86 της ΕΕΤΤ της 29-8-2001 "Κατασκευή Κεραιών για τις οποίες δεν απαιτείται Αδεια, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 1 του Ν.2801/2000" (ΦΕΚ 1226/Β/20-09-2001) όπου αναφέρονται κάποιες προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να συντρέχουν *σωρευτικά* προκειμένου *να μην απαιτείται Αδεια*, αλλά η υποβολή στην ΕΕΤΤ μίας Τυποποιημένης Δήλωσης (συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο προαναφερθέν link).

Αυτό που ίσως μας ενδιαφέρει στην πιο πάνω απόφαση είναι οτι το ψηλότερο σημείο της κατασκευής δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 4 μέτρα από το έδαφος.

Tελικά χρειάζεται να υποβάλλουμε 2 δηλώσεις, μία για τον ραδιοεξοπλισμό και ξεχωριστά για την κεραία;

----------


## ggeorgan

Διάβασα τον κανονισμό με σχετική επιμέλεια. Ιδού τι συνεπέρανα :
1. Οι συσκευές WiFi με πιστοποίηση CE, όπως προβλέπεται να λειτουργήσουν στο AWMN, *δεν* εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του κανονισμού, όπως προκύπτει ρητώς από το άρθρο 5. Συνεπώς, για τους σκοπούς του AWMN, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το καθεστώς που καθιέρωσε το Προεδρικό διάταγμα περί ραδιοεξοπλισμού και το αντίστοιχο για τις ραδιοσυχνότητες.
2. Ο κανονισμός έγινε ώστε να μπεί τάξη σ' αυτούς που τώρα νέμονται την ζώνη συχνοτήτων. Η ΕΕΤΤ τους λέει : «Είτε μπείτε στα όρια του Άρθρου 5, είτε κάνετε δήλωση βάσει του Άρθρου 4 και πάρτε άδεια για να τα ξεπεράσετε».
3. Θετικό σημείο είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν παρέχει εγγύηση σε όσους κάνουν δήλωση και πάρουν άδεια ότι θα βρουν την ζώνη ελεύθερη.
Αρνητικό σημείο το ότι ζητά χρήματα (τέλη εκχώρησης).
4. Ο περιορισμός για την μή παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου αφορά μόνον όσους κάνουν δήλωση και πάρουν άδεια. Είναι διάταξη που δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί στεγανώς, αφού η εταιρεία ΠΑΖ (λέμε τώρα) μπορεί να μοιράζει internet στα υποκαταστήματά της μέσω κεντρικού gateway/proxy/router (όποιος ξέρει γράφει ποιό είναι το σωστό) συνδεδεμένου στο εσωτερικό της δίκτυο που είναι ενοποιημένο ενσύρματο και ασύρματο). Οι υπόλοιποι, δηλαδή οι τηρούντες τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5, δηλαδή το ΑΜΔΑ, μπορούν (με βάση την παρούσα νομοθεσία και τα υπαρκτά κενά της) να παρέχουν τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες, εάν το επιθυμούν. Δεν προβλέπεται, βέβαια, η παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών από το ΑΜΔΑ ή τα μέλη του σε τρίτους, αλλά μόνον η ιδία χρήση του δικτύου, οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα ούτε και στην βάση αυτή.
5. Εκτός εάν υπάρχει πατάτα στην διαδρομή του κανονισμού από το γραφείο του συντάκτου του μέχρι το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο, (υπάρχει, πάντως, μία ένδειξη πατάτας) όσοι τηρούν τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5 δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν ούτε καν δήλωση. Θα ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ γι' αυτό και ίσως βγεί και διορθωτικό, αλλ' ας μην προτρέχουμε ...
Ανακεφαλαιωτικώς, ο κανονισμός δεν εμποδίζει την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του ΑΜΔΑ όπως σήμερα αυτή προβλέπεται να γίνει, αλλά και βάζει τάξη στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων 2,4 GHz. Επιπλέον, άν το ΑΜΔΑ χρειασθεί να ξεπεράσει σε κάποιες ζεύξεις σημείο-προς-σημείο τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5, ξέρει πλέον πώς θα πάρει άδεια για να το κάνει.

----------


## fidakis

> Αυτό που ίσως μας ενδιαφέρει στην πιο πάνω απόφαση είναι οτι το ψηλότερο σημείο της κατασκευής δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά τα 4 μέτρα από το έδαφος.


Ego opos to diabasa katalaba oti ta 4 metra anaferontai sto ypsos tou istou pano apo to shmeio sthri3hs tou. Dld mporo na ton topo0ethso sthn taratsa ths polykatoikias pou zo, arkei na mhn ypsonetai perissotero apo 4 metra pano apo authn. 

Kamia trith gnomh?




> Tελικά χρειάζεται να υποβάλλουμε 2 δηλώσεις, μία για τον ραδιοεξοπλισμό και ξεχωριστά για την κεραία;


Mallon nai. Prota kaneis thn dhlosh gia ton sta0mo, meta gia thn keraia sthn opoia ap'oti eida zhthtai o ari0mos adeias leitourgias gia ton sta0mo.

Pantos nomizo oti oso afora emas oi proypo0eseis pou ti0ente isxyoun defacto.

----------


## papashark

Εν συντομία :

1) Όταν λέμε 4 μέτρα, εννούμε από το σημείο στήριξης του ιστού, δηλαδή στην δικιά σου περίπτωση την ταράτσα ή την κορυφή του κλιμακοστάσιου εάν τοποθετηθεί εκεί. Έδαφος εννοήται πάντα το ανώτατο σημείο στήριξης.

2) Ναι απαιτούνται δύο δηλώσεις αλλά καμία άδεια, κοινώς τους στέλνεις ένα γράμμα με της αιτήσεις σαν συστημένο και τους γράφεις στα τέτοια σου. 

Το μόνο σημείο πάντως που θέλει προσοχή είναι ότι πρέπει να έχουμε 1 κεραία ανα ιστό καθώς και να μην τοποθετούμε δύο κεραίες εξόδου με splitter σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό. Βέβαια το αν κάποτε θα μας ελένξει κάποιος και αν θα γίνει ο έλεγχος πληρώνοντας ένα γρηγορόσημο των 20€ είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.....

----------


## spot

> Διάβασα τον κανονισμό με σχετική επιμέλεια. Ιδού τι συνεπέρανα :
> 1. Οι συσκευές WiFi με πιστοποίηση CE, όπως προβλέπεται να λειτουργήσουν στο AWMN, *δεν* εμπίπτουν στο πεδίο εφαρμογής του κανονισμού, όπως προκύπτει ρητώς από το άρθρο 5. Συνεπώς, για τους σκοπούς του AWMN, εξακολουθεί να ισχύει το καθεστώς που καθιέρωσε το Προεδρικό διάταγμα περί ραδιοεξοπλισμού και το αντίστοιχο για τις ραδιοσυχνότητες.
> 2. Ο κανονισμός έγινε ώστε να μπεί τάξη σ' αυτούς που τώρα νέμονται την ζώνη συχνοτήτων. Η ΕΕΤΤ τους λέει : «Είτε μπείτε στα όρια του Άρθρου 5, είτε κάνετε δήλωση βάσει του Άρθρου 4 και πάρτε άδεια για να τα ξεπεράσετε».
> 3. Θετικό σημείο είναι ότι η ΕΕΤΤ δεν παρέχει εγγύηση σε όσους κάνουν δήλωση και πάρουν άδεια ότι θα βρουν την ζώνη ελεύθερη.
> Αρνητικό σημείο το ότι ζητά χρήματα (τέλη εκχώρησης).
> 4. Ο περιορισμός για την μή παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών μέσω δημοσίου δικτύου αφορά μόνον όσους κάνουν δήλωση και πάρουν άδεια. Είναι διάταξη που δεν μπορεί να εφαρμοσθεί στεγανώς, αφού η εταιρεία ΠΑΖ (λέμε τώρα) μπορεί να μοιράζει internet στα υποκαταστήματά της μέσω κεντρικού gateway/proxy/router (όποιος ξέρει γράφει ποιό είναι το σωστό) συνδεδεμένου στο εσωτερικό της δίκτυο που είναι ενοποιημένο ενσύρματο και ασύρματο). Οι υπόλοιποι, δηλαδή οι τηρούντες τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5, δηλαδή το ΑΜΔΑ, μπορούν (με βάση την παρούσα νομοθεσία και τα υπαρκτά κενά της) να παρέχουν τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες, εάν το επιθυμούν. Δεν προβλέπεται, βέβαια, η παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών από το ΑΜΔΑ ή τα μέλη του σε τρίτους, αλλά μόνον η ιδία χρήση του δικτύου, οπότε δεν τίθεται θέμα ούτε και στην βάση αυτή.
> 5. Εκτός εάν υπάρχει πατάτα στην διαδρομή του κανονισμού από το γραφείο του συντάκτου του μέχρι το Εθνικό Τυπογραφείο, (υπάρχει, πάντως, μία ένδειξη πατάτας) όσοι τηρούν τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5 δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν ούτε καν δήλωση. Θα ζητήσω διευκρινίσεις από την ΕΕΤΤ γι' αυτό και ίσως βγεί και διορθωτικό, αλλ' ας μην προτρέχουμε ...
> Ανακεφαλαιωτικώς, ο κανονισμός δεν εμποδίζει την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του ΑΜΔΑ όπως σήμερα αυτή προβλέπεται να γίνει, αλλά και βάζει τάξη στο φάσμα συχνοτήτων 2,4 GHz. Επιπλέον, άν το ΑΜΔΑ χρειασθεί να ξεπεράσει σε κάποιες ζεύξεις σημείο-προς-σημείο τους περιορισμούς του Άρθρου 5, ξέρει πλέον πώς θα πάρει άδεια για να το κάνει.


Υπάρχει τίποτα νεότερο?

ευχαριστώ
Δημήτρης

----------


## papashark

Αγαπητέ Δημήτρη

Δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι από αυτά που είπε ο GGEORGAN.

Τα πράγματα εξακολουθούν να είναι απλά όσον αναφορά το AWMN και τους απλούς "ασύρματούς χρήστες" :

Όσοι έχουμε συσκευές με CE, που ακολουθούν το πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και δεν προσφέρουμε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους, μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε ελεύθερα αρκεί να στήλουμε την σχετική αίτηση (αν και ο όρος είναι λάθος καθώς η αίτηση απαιτεί μία ενέργεια από μέρος του παραλήπτη, εδώ απλός έχουμε μία δήλωση γνωστοποίησης και νομιμότητας).

Τώρα αναφορικά με διάφορες εταιρείες (όπως ISP, εταιρείες τηλεφωνίας, Ραδιοτηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί) που χρησιμοποιούν τις ασύρματες ζεύξεις στα 2400 ΜΗΖ, τα πράγματα έχουν γίνει πιο περίπλοκα. Για τις εταιρείες που όμως απλά μοιράζουν Internet, εσωτερικά VoIP, και δεδομένα στους υπαλλήλους τους δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εάν όμως μοιράζουν τα δεδομένα τους επί πληρωμή εκτός εταιρείας τότε πάλι εμπίπτουν στον κανονισμό.

Ακόμα να πώ για το VoIP, ασχέτος τις αδυναμίας ελέγχου του, καθώς και την αντισυνταγματικότητας της απαγορευσής του. Νομίζω ότι απαγορεύεται αλλά δεν ξέρω ακριβώς του περιορισμούς. Εάν σε κάποια στιγμή βρω τα σχετικά ΦΕΚ θα σας πω ακριβώς, αν και νομίζω ότι <<απαγορεύεται επειδή δεν επιτρέπεται >> !

----------


## alexanio

Δείτε λίγο και εδώ για κάποια θέματα που διαλευκάναμε στις συζητήσεις που είχαμε στα πλαίσια της εκδήλωσης για τα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα

----------


## ggeorgan

Εξαιρετική δουλειά και ακόμα καλύτερες ειδήσεις.
Μήπως, στις συνεδριάσεις, έθεσε κανείς θέμα για την (μη) λειτουργία του ανταγωνισμού στην αγορά ευρυζωνικής προσβάσεως / bandwidth ;
Η ΕΕΤΤ φαίνεται ότι δεν επιθυμεί (ακόμα  ::  να παραιτηθεί από τις αρμοδιότητές της και ότι θα τις ασκήσει. Όσο κρατήσει αυτό (και αντέξουν οι άνθρωποί της πριν αηδιάσουν) είναι καλό. Οπότε, καλό είναι να προλάβει να σπάσει το μονοπώλιο στην καλωδιακή σύνδεση της χώρας με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Αν το θυμηθεί κανένας ας το ρωτήσει. Όλοι οι αρμόδιοι είναι στην έκθεση.

----------


## alexanio

Το έθεσαν οι ίδιοι αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πάρα πολλά πράγματα αν και εφόσον ο πΟΤΕ δεν αλλάξει τακτική 9ίσως εδώ που τα λέμε να φταίει και σε ένα βαθμό η ΕΕΤΤ).

Μάλιστα ειπώθηκε κάποια στιγμή ότι το γεγονός αυτό οφείλεται στην μειωμένη προσβασιμότητα της Ελλάδας στο internet (αναφέρθηκε ότι βρίσκεται πλέον στο 19%, αύξηση 90% σε σχέση με πέρσι που ήταν 10%!!!!!!). Το ποσοστό κλειδί είναι το 25% μετά το οποίο είπαν ότι οι εξελίξεις είναι ραγδαίες και ότι έτσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι φυσιολογικό να μην υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων από τις εταιρίες.

----------


## ggeorgan

Αν αρχίσει να εξετάζει το θέμα η Επιτροπή Ανταγωνισμού, θα πάνε να καταθέσουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ συμπεριφέρεται μονοπωλιακά ; Αυτό το απλό ερώτημα φθάνει για να δούμε ποιος φταίει. Πραγματικό ποσοστό 25% δεν θα φθάσουμε ποτέ με τις παρούσες τιμές και είναι απλώς πρόφαση για να μην κάνει κανείς τίποτα.
Μέχρι να διορθωθεί αυτό στην στάση των αρχών, θα πρέπει να σκεφθούμε και μεις πώς θα βελτιστοποιήσουμε την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο με εκμετάλλευση των δυνατοτήτων αποθηκεύσεως των πληροφοριών με την μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση τοπικώς, στις δικές μας μηχανές.

----------


## Latinos

> Όσοι έχουμε συσκευές με CE, που ακολουθούν το πρωτόκολλο 802.11b και δεν προσφέρουμε τηλεπικοινωνιακές υπηρεσίες σε τρίτους, μπορούμε να εκπέμπουμε ελεύθερα αρκεί να στήλουμε την σχετική αίτηση (αν και ο όρος είναι λάθος καθώς η αίτηση απαιτεί μία ενέργεια από μέρος του παραλήπτη, εδώ απλός έχουμε μία δήλωση γνωστοποίησης και νομιμότητας).!


καλημέρα, έχει κάποιος πραγματοποιήσει την διαδικασία απόστολης "αίτησης"΄; Έλαβε κάποια απάντηση; (μάλλον δεν θα λάβει αλλά λέμε τώρα..) 


Latinos

----------


## papashark

> καλημέρα, έχει κάποιος πραγματοποιήσει την διαδικασία απόστολης "αίτησης"΄; Έλαβε κάποια απάντηση; (μάλλον δεν θα λάβει αλλά λέμε τώρα..)



Σχεδιάζω να στήλω την άλλη βδομάδα, μόλις και αν λάβω απάντηση θα σας ειδοποιήσω. Για την ώρα δεν ξέρω να κανέναν άλλο να έχει στήλει αίτηση.

----------


## dti

Μετά το σετάρισμα του Intel μου (2011b) και την προμήθεια της 12άρας omni είμαι κι εγώ έτοιμος να στείλω την αίτηση!

----------


## rentis_city

Τι έγινε τελικά, έστειλε κανένας αίτηση?  ::

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω πως όχι!
Και ο λόγος είναι οτι περιμένουμε την απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ στην επιστολή που της στείλαμε από 13/5/2003.
Μπορεί να φαίνεται οτι από πέρυσι τον Οκτώβριο που γράφαμε τα παραπάνω posts μέχρι τον Μάιο φέτος έχουν περάσει αρκετοί μήνες, αλλά:

- Ελάχιστοι είχαν στήσει τον εξοπλισμό τους πέρυσι
- Υπήρξαν εξελίξεις και συναντήσεις με φορείς της Πολιτείας (π.χ. Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας) που διαμόρφωσαν άλλο κλίμα καθώς, με την εκρηκτική αύξηση των χρηστών wlan σε όλη την Ελλάδα *δικαιούμεθα* να μιλάμε και να μας λαμβάνουν υπόψη τους οι αρχές, όταν μάλιστα έχουμε αποδείξει έμπρακτα τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε!

----------


## jstiva

Aπό τον Ιούνιο μέχρι τώρα έχουν περάσει 6 μήνες. Καλό θα ήταν νομίζω να βγει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει για το τι έχει γίνει όλο αυτό το διάστημα. Τελι8κά αυτή την περίφημη δήλωση την έκανε κανείς?

----------


## dti

Δεν μας έχουν απαντήσει και ούτε πρόκειται.
Ωστόσο αναμένουμε κάποια στιγμή να μας φωνάξουν επίσημα για διαβούλευση. Ισως όχι μόνο εμάς αλλά και άλλους που ενδιαφέρονται για (εμπορική) εκμετάλλευση της μπάντας.

Η de facto αναγνώριση του ρόλου των ασύρματων κοινοτήτων από την ΚτΠ στη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας και την ευαισθητοποίηση των πολιτών στις νέες τεχνολογίες, μέσα από νέες αποκεντρωμένες δομές, είναι προφανώς και ο λόγος που δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει η ΕΕΤΤ στην επιστολή μας.
Γνωρίζουν όμως πολύ καλά την ύπαρξή μας αφού εκπρόσωποί της συμμετείχαν τόσο στην Electronika 2003 όσο και σε άλλες εκδηλώσεις (π.χ. ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή όπου συνομίλησε ο ggeorgan έστω κι ελάχιστα με τον Πρόεδρο της ΕΕΤΤ).

----------


## papashark

Δύο χρόνια μετά την έκδωση του κανονισμού, πάμε για τον επόμενο !

Σύντομα θα ξεκινήσει η δημόσια διαβούλευση όπου θα μπορούμε να συμμετάσχουμε και εμείς (εάν το πάρουμε χαμπάρι).

----------


## Thanosch

Σε μια συζήτηση που είχα με έναν υπάλληλο μου είπε οτι απλά τις καταχωρούν. Τι περιμένετε ; να σας στείλουν και γραπτή άδεια ;  ::

----------


## papashark

Ευχαριστήρια επιστολή που να μας απονέμει το παράσημο της ανοιχτής παλάμης ?  ::

----------

